# Cutest Cloche Hats Ever (C)



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Follow this link if you'd like to see some of the cutest crocheted cloche hats I've ever seen. Hope you all like them, too.http://maxcdn.thewhoot.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Crochet-Panama-Hats-3.jpg


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Follow this link if you'd like to see some of the cutest crocheted cloche hats I've ever seen. Hope you all like them, too.http://maxcdn.thewhoot.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Crochet-Panama-Hats-3.jpg


Liked them ALL! Thank You.


----------



## paulita52 (Jul 2, 2011)

They are indeed adorable! Do you sell them? I have a grand daughter who is 2 1/2 that would love one!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

normancha said:


> Liked them ALL! Thank You.


Thanks Someone posted it on my Facebook page and I knew it should be here.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

How adorable!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sweet.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

They are so cute. Someone was trying to figure out the pattern.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

You are right! They are SO beautiful - and such a sweet little model.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, those are sweet!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, I would love to have the pattern. I've been trying to get it too. It says free pattern but I can't seem to figure out how to get it.


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

I have seen that pattern also, but I found it to be written in Russian, and although it has many photos I like a pattern to work from. If yours has English instructions would you be willing to share.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-panama-hats

Funny, I was looking at the same page yesterday. How cute?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very pretty hats!


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I love this look but do not yet crochet. Has anyone seen a similar pattern in a knit for both a child and adult?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, they are adorable!


----------



## Donsdotter (Jun 27, 2014)

I just saw those too!! They are really cute!! :thumbup:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

They are simple adorable...wish I liked to crochet..


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

Has anyone been able to work out the pattern instructions, I have tried but to no avail


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I would love these hats in English. Does anyone have the pattern they can share


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Follow this link if you'd like to see some of the cutest crocheted cloche hats I've ever seen. Hope you all like them, too.http://maxcdn.thewhoot.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Crochet-Panama-Hats-3.jpg


These hats are adorable. Thank you so much for posting the link.


----------



## Hildy60 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://crochet-plaisir.over-blog.com/article-chapeaux-fleuris-et-leurs-grilles-gratuites-au-crochet-102962076.html

Grid are below
I am making them for my niece
She has 3 girls
Enjoy
Hildy


----------



## Hildy60 (Jan 27, 2011)

I copied and paste on Microsoft and I printed it out
Some charts are a little lighter but It worked
Hildy  :lol:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You are so right. Maybe I'll have to learn how to crochet to make a couple of these for my granddaughters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting... great hats!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

My SIL sent me the same link. I love them and yes, they are beautiful! Unfortunately the pattern translation from Russian to English is too hard for me to understand, but maybe another KP'er will have better luck with it.

I see someone posted the grid so that is very helpful.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not sure what happened, but I think I've accidentally made it possible for you to go on a wild goose chase, but it's an interesting one.   The link I originally posted here doesn't take you to the patterns for the cute cloche hats. It only takes you to a picture collage of several cute hats.

This link takes you to the Whoot's Crafty-Corner page.http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner
There you can click on the different pictures to be redirected to actual sites that have the hat patterns, but I didn't find any free patterns. Also, you need to download something called "Crazy for Crafts".The security programs on my laptop didn't warn me that the download might contain viruses or malware, etc. You end up with a toolbar that offers a lot of interesting stuff including the hat patterns.

I thought I'd try to see if I could bypass downloading and copied this url that takes you to Annie's ePatterns Central. 
http://www.e-patternscentral.com/li...&limit=94&type_id=CLOG&status_id=A&cat_id=678 Loads of options there. I am getting busy and don't have time now to look for free patterns. I think I'll keep the "Crazy for Crafts" toolbar until I can check it out at leisure to see if I really want to keep it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Sneyom said:


> I have seen that pattern also, but I found it to be written in Russian, and although it has many photos I like a pattern to work from. If yours has English instructions would you be willing to share.


See my post above about my search for the hat patterns. I tried to get to the patterns for the hats after translating the Russian into English and had no success. I have to go off now, but will try to search for the hat patterns, for free, in English, probably late tonight.


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

I am the same as you Quincy's mom, I cannot understand it and would dearly love an English translation. I find graphs a bit complicated


----------



## minamour (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi
this is what i found for the pattern:

translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.liveinternet.ru%2Fusers%2F4163063%2Fpost276192485%2F


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not sure what happened, but I think I've accidentally made it possible for you to go on a wild goose chase, but it's an interesting one.   The link I originally posted here doesn't take you to the patterns for the cute cloche hats. It only takes you to a picture collage of several cute hats.
> 
> This link takes you to the Whoot's Crafty-Corner page.http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner
> There you can click on the different pictures to be redirected to actual sites that have the hat patterns, but I didn't find any free patterns. Also, you need to download something called "Crazy for Crafts".The security programs on my laptop didn't warn me that the download might contain viruses or malware, etc. You end up with a toolbar that offers a lot of interesting stuff including the hat patterns.
> ...


Thanks for this post. I'm among the frustrated trying to find the patterns. I did get to SEE the pattern in English but my printer refused to print and then a message said the page is invalid. I'm hoping you will find the patterns and PM those of us who have expressed interest. I'd love to crochet some of these for my latest great granddaughter, Angela Rose, born on MY birthday! A lovely beautiful baby - I'm calling her The Rose!


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sweet hats, and what an adorable model!


----------



## momcgraw (Dec 29, 2012)

C
Inalso think these hats are so cute. Can someone post the English translation. I would love to make these for my GD and downsize the pattern for her AG doll.
Maureen


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

These hats are all adorable! I, too, would love the pattern if someone is able to translate.


----------



## kindtk (Nov 10, 2011)

The English version is very confusing. Love the hat but won't be making this one.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful hats. Hope someone can help with the translation.


----------



## Linda Prisoc (Dec 4, 2014)

They are adorable, but I can't figure out where to get the instructions. Can someone help me?


----------

